# New Grow room



## anthony420cruz (Oct 30, 2006)

So i am about to start a room, im trying to do 12 1000w hps for 160 plants. im going to vent all my lights and also vent the room, im going to use soil because i dont want to deal with hydro and i just need to know if thats inuff light! any ideas? the room is the size of a 2 car garage. I need all the help i can get, so anything will help. thank you


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 30, 2006)

12 lights ?  Wow, if you use the 'Sea of Green' method you could probably grow 1000 plants.

It all depends on how long you plan on vegging them.  Bigger plants need more room.

Give us some dimensions of your room.

I hope you are an electrician, or have access to one you can trust. You are talking about over 100 amps just for lighting.

Example electrical board for just 15 600 watters:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10404&d=1160330487


----------



## anthony420cruz (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah i have a really good one. I trust, how much did it cost to set that one up?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 30, 2006)

That is a whole rack of lights, watch your elctric bill, that may signal a red flag man. Figure $50-80.00 a month per 1000W. Power companies keep a record and it may look suspicious having 24/0 then 12/12 with that many lights. Just a thought I thought I'd throw out there.


----------



## anthony420cruz (Oct 30, 2006)

I got that one covered, Does anyone have any good sites for wireing? i would like to kinda know whats hes doing. Ive already read everything on this overgrow site.....http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/GrowFAQ Basic Topics.htm


----------



## anthony420cruz (Nov 27, 2006)

The room is 11ft by 21.5 ft and 7ft tall. im thinking i'll only do 10 1000w hps....i need to build a wall can anyone help with how to build a wall? also what kind of drywall should i use? its in a garage, i dont want any moisture!


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

u say 160 plants u can get away with just having 5 to 6 lights.lights spread far and with the space u could easily fit about 30 plants under each.if your doin all that u must know about cloning are breeding are u just have 160 femenised seeds .u need to invest your money on female seeds 55 a pack of 10 females u spend about 400 and get 80 females its still worth it to me i usually just get a 10 pack but im actually starting to breed so will se how that goes becuase i want lots of females


----------



## anthony420cruz (Nov 29, 2006)

I have clones... does anyone know how a ELECTRICAL UPRADE works and does pg e have to talk to the owner or just the person under the service   (the tenant)


----------



## Hick (Nov 30, 2006)

flipmode said:
			
		

> u say 160 plants u can get away with just having 5 to 6 lights.lights spread far and with the space u could easily fit about 30 plants under each.if your doin all that u must know about cloning are breeding are u just have 160 femenised seeds .u need to invest your money on female seeds 55 a pack of 10 females u spend about 400 and get 80 females its still worth it to me i usually just get a 10 pack but im actually starting to breed so will se how that goes becuase i want lots of females



"IMHO" femminised seeds(they are NOT _"female"_ seeds) are priced _waaaay_ over their worth and NOT a guarantee to produce 100% females. Once you've learned to clone, *1...(ONE)* female of a selected strain is _all_ that you need. Breeding "feminised" seeds should *definately* be left to experts. Introducing hermy genetics into the any marijuana strain is not doing anyone, OR marijuana any favors. Females are best procreated by cuttings from true female plants. NOT by breeding hermies.
  A 1K light is good coverage for approx. 20 sq.ft. It does no justice to "spread them out" and decrease your lumens. Clones can be grown in a _"SOG"_ on 1 foot centers, by flowering them very small/early. Plants grown from seed to sexual maturity before flowering, will take more than twice that.


----------



## KADE (Nov 30, 2006)

anthony420cruz said:
			
		

> The room is 11ft by 21.5 ft and 7ft tall. im thinking i'll only do 10 1000w hps....i need to build a wall can anyone help with how to build a wall? also what kind of drywall should i use? its in a garage, i dont want any moisture!


 
10!!  That is 240kwh a day. That is ~$790 of power a month. You'll have leo bangin on your door rite quick... in fact... I'd doubt there is enough free spaces left for that much more amp draw in your circuit panel.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 30, 2006)

Be safe is all I can say.  Also keep light from escaping the garage.  Remember careful because like Kade said, $790/mo try and explain that one to the electric company.  Anyway though with your measurements that 236.5 sq ft and 12 1000 watters will definatly put you at approx. 50.74 watts p/ sq ft.  Good luck!


----------



## ninfan77 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds like a get rich quick scheme... lol. 

But anyhow, yea if you want the electricity upgraded you gotta call the Elec Co and have them turn off the power (this is not just you flipping all the breakers) this is actually stopping the flow to the meter itself. Plus any upgrades need to be reviewed by a code inspector. (again if this is USA, not canada i dont know about that). Probably $100-200 for the elc co to turn off power and have the code guy out to verify all the wiring is good.

That kinda wattage may or may not get a knock on your door. It WILL get you a phone call and possibly a truck roll from elec co to verify the meter is working correctly (they mis report quite a bit).

Just dont steal the electricity, i guarantee this will land you in jail.


----------



## IBGrowin (Dec 12, 2006)

wow thats insane bro haha set up some picks when u got that all setup thats insane


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "IMHO" femminised seeds(they are NOT _"female"_ seeds) are priced _waaaay_ over their worth and NOT a guarantee to produce 100% females. Once you've learned to clone, *1...(ONE)* female of a selected strain is _all_ that you need. Breeding "feminised" seeds should *definately* be left to experts. Introducing hermy genetics into the any marijuana strain is not doing anyone, OR marijuana any favors. Females are best procreated by cuttings from true female plants. NOT by breeding hermies.
> A 1K light is good coverage for approx. 20 sq.ft. It does no justice to "spread them out" and decrease your lumens. Clones can be grown in a _"SOG"_ on 1 foot centers, by flowering them very small/early. Plants grown from seed to sexual maturity before flowering, will take more than twice that.


I totally agree. You could spend the extra *$* you'd spend on feminised and get more beans. Like Hick said...you only need *one* female!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 21, 2007)

wow u really think the popo isnt goin to knock on ure door or lol BUST URE DOOR. LMOA if u know u can get away go fo it!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

12 -1000watt lights  is overkill and your looking for trouble even with a good electritian!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 21, 2007)

sounds like a go to jail quick scheme to me...

I hope your mouth ain't writing checks that your rear end can't handle....

12k watts is not a personal grow and we def dont' advocate growing for commercial use unless you are a caregiver in a MMj state. Even then you are taking a huge risk. I think you need to rethink this.. i mean we could be talking life if you get caught with a production setup in some states....just my 2 cents


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 21, 2007)

or he could be looking at a real stiff slap on the wrist and a fine in canada.. LOL.. i keed i keed..


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 21, 2007)

Shoot, more power to ya buddy. If you think you can get away with it then do it. Just hope you know what your doing befor you go and screw it up or land yourself in jail.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 21, 2007)

you guys realize this thread is from oct... and we never heard from him again right??? LOL LMAO


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> you guys realize this thread is from oct... and we never heard from him again right??? LOL LMAO


 
yea i wonder why!..lol


----------

